# Show me your B&R!



## stevenliu0923

New to the forums here, but show me your B&Rs! Heres my 01-96


----------



## yvrclimber

I tried on a few the other day... I'm just not sure which suits. Leaving towards the smaller military green, though I like the addition of the power reserve.


----------



## Gryffindor

Type Demineur


----------



## stevenliu0923

yvrclimber said:


> I tried on a few the other day... I'm just not sure which suits. Leaving towards the smaller military green, though I like the addition of the power reserve.


The power reserve is definitely a neat touch! I wish mine had that sometimes...thanks for sharing!


----------



## stevenliu0923

Gryffindor said:


> Type Demineur


Wow, very neat! Definitely something you dont see everyday. I would definitely love to own one some day when im in the right position to do so!


----------



## CGP

yvrclimber said:


> I tried on a few the other day... I'm just not sure which suits. Leaving towards the smaller military green, though I like the addition of the power reserve.


Military. Power Reserve. Heritage. Would be my order of choice. Although I could see the military and power reserve switching places. I'll get a B &R eventually. Keep finding myself drawn back to them.


----------



## stevenliu0923

CGP said:


> Military. Power Reserve. Heritage. Would be my order of choice. Although I could see the military and power reserve switching places. I'll get a B &R eventually. Keep finding myself drawn back to them.


You absolutely should. They just have this special attraction to them.


----------



## Armidoro

Here's mine!









Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## Charlie215

Recently joined the club...


----------



## Rescue

Mine..may be up on the chopping block soon. I havent worn it in about 8 months I think. Had to find it in the safe to snap a pic.


----------



## Rescue

NIIIICE, always liked these.


----------



## Copywrites

Horoblack - Had to have it the first moment I saw a photo of one. My first B&R watch.


----------



## francorx

Golden Heritage









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kdkoelsch

stevenliu0923 said:


> New to the forums here, but show me your B&Rs! Heres my 01-96
> 
> View attachment 13047511


Vintage WW2 Regulateur Officer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Vintage 123 x2



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenliu0923

Armidoro said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S9+


Looks awesome! Definitely very different from your typical b&r designs


----------



## stevenliu0923

Charlie215 said:


> Recently joined the club...


very classy indeed. i love it


----------



## stevenliu0923

Rescue said:


> View attachment 13066935
> Mine..may be up on the chopping block soon. I havent worn it in about 8 months I think. Had to find it in the safe to snap a pic.


How so? I definitely think that these arent daily watches but id still wear it at least once a week...


----------



## stevenliu0923

Copywrites said:


> View attachment 13085029
> Horoblack - Had to have it the first moment I saw a photo of one. My first B&R watch.


same here with my b&r....just knew I had to get it when i see it. definitely did not disappoint in terms of quality, craftsmanshift, the movement, and everything it represents really!


----------



## Armidoro

stevenliu0923 said:


> Looks awesome! Definitely very different from your typical b&r designs


Yip I've had 9 other BR's and this bronze one is really my favourite!

Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## haltse

Here's my BR01 Compass which I have love/hate relationship with based on the time of day. It doesn't have any lume. While it's legible in low-light it doesn't make a good bedside companion.
All is well come morning light


----------



## stevenliu0923

I love it. So classy and has that nice vintage look. Love the acura too 


francorx said:


> Golden Heritage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenliu0923

Looks awesome. Definitely more suitable with formal outfits than the usual B&R squared watches



Kdkoelsch said:


> Vintage WW2 Regulateur Officer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenliu0923

wkw said:


> Vintage 123 x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


vintage is the way to go! suitable for all occasions IMO! great watch and thanks for sharing!


----------



## wkw

stevenliu0923 said:


> vintage is the way to go! suitable for all occasions IMO! great watch and thanks for sharing!


Thanks stevenliu0923. I like the vintage design very much. It's timeless in my opinion.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

Morning wrist check. Really liking the canvas on the diver!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timepiecegeek

Hey guys just joined WUS today! Thought I’d share my first BR 03-94.


----------



## Armidoro

Congrats on your new addition! 

Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## arogle1stus

stevenliu:
Thot I'd found a dream co,e true. Used B&R for only $1,500.00
Imagine my chagrin when I found it to be a KnockOff!!!! Dream
wrecked.
Owner refused to release the watch for assessment by my watch
maker of 35 years. I even offered a deposit as well.
B&R website confirmed my suspicions. FAKE!!!

Seller had me going for 2 days. 

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## stevenliu0923

gmgSR50 said:


> Morning wrist check. Really liking the canvas on the diver!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have to say, that looks incredible! The sub bezel really fits the B&R especially with the canvas strap to my surprise! Definitely on my watch list now


----------



## stevenliu0923

timepiecegeek said:


> Hey guys just joined WUS today! Thought I'd share my first BR 03-94.


Welcome to the family! Hope you are still enjoying your BR as much as I am!


----------



## stevenliu0923

arogle1stus said:


> stevenliu:
> Thot I'd found a dream co,e true. Used B&R for only $1,500.00
> Imagine my chagrin when I found it to be a KnockOff!!!! Dream
> wrecked.
> Owner refused to release the watch for assessment by my watch
> maker of 35 years. I even offered a deposit as well.
> B&R website confirmed my suspicions. FAKE!!!
> 
> Seller had me going for 2 days.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


Oh man, that sounds terrible. Good deals can be found in that price range though if you look close enough! Best of luck with your search and I hope you find your dream BR!


----------



## Pastextian

Here's my BR01-92 Heritage. It's my first piece and it's killer. A little big for my skinny arms though.


----------



## Pastextian

Armidoro said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S9+


Skull B&R's are sick, I'd love to get one once it's in my budget


----------



## Incompass

Second the Diver...been debating getting a vintage canvas strap with a Sailor Jerry theme. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneisbadong

Dankoh69 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woah I love this piece! Too bad its discontinued!


----------



## Dankoh69

shaneisbadong said:


> Woah I love this piece! Too bad its discontinued!


Tks. Love the heritage look of it too. Was lucky to chance upon it at the boutique. And guess what? They're giving massive discount to clear it as it was considered old stock! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneisbadong

Dankoh69 said:


> Tks. Love the heritage look of it too. Was lucky to chance upon it at the boutique. And guess what? They're giving massive discount to clear it as it was considered old stock!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ohh awesome! By any chance you mind sharing how much u got it for? =D


----------



## Dankoh69

shaneisbadong said:


> ohh awesome! By any chance you mind sharing how much u got it for? =D


Just below SGD$3K

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneisbadong

Dankoh69 said:


> Just below SGD$3K
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woah! Awesome deal!


----------



## JonS1967

Vintage 126 today. Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGD1990




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneisbadong

AGD1990 said:


> View attachment 13507925


Woah! This is a rare sight!


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Démineur

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Gryffindor said:


> Type Demineur


Love this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

stevenliu0923 said:


> Wow, very neat! Definitely something you dont see everyday. I would definitely love to own one some day when im in the right position to do so!


Yep agreed very unique I love mine and they're rare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinloos88

My BR 03-92 Steel


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corvette4595

BR01-92 Ceramic Black Aviation










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## thefatboy

Just picked up my first B&R, a BR03 bronze diver, very impressed so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webkris

BR V2-93 GMT off the bracelet and onto its first leather strap.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyswatches

BR01-96 S Commando


----------



## TimeLord77

This one just found a new home.









Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeLord77

The BR03-94 commando just found a new home. Love the BR-03-92 phantom.









Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishman33185

Wearing the diver today









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## webkris

A week on the wrist - had to be an olive NATO for Friday!
- Kris


----------



## RMS911

webkris said:


> A week on the wrist - had to be an olive NATO for Friday!
> - Kris
> 
> View attachment 14037117


Love the round case versions!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webkris

RMS911 said:


> Love the round case versions!


Sized up the bracelet:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeLord77

Miss this one but it found a new home









Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

Stevenliu:
Can yo imagine my delusion whem I thot I could buy a B&R in a pawn shop? Strange things do happen.
Shop was asking only $1,500.00 for the watch. REALITY! It was a FAKE. Surprise surprise.
I offered to pay a deposit if they'd let my watch guy examine it. Had a red crown. Red as in raising a red
flag. B&R site said there has never been an authentic B&R with a red crown. 
Strap didn't have the B&R logo on it.

P T Barnum said "There's a fool born every day". But I saved myself $1,500.00 at least.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## TimeLord77

arogle1stus said:


> Stevenliu:
> Can yo imagine my delusion whem I thot I could buy a B&R in a pawn shop? Strange things do happen.
> Shop was asking only $1,500.00 for the watch. REALITY! It was a FAKE. Surprise surprise.
> I offered to pay a deposit if they'd let my watch guy examine it. Had a red crown. Red as in raising a red
> flag. B&R site said there has never been an authentic B&R with a red crown.
> Strap didn't have the B&R logo on it.
> 
> P T Barnum said "There's a fool born every day". But I saved myself $1,500.00 at least.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


Yea buying in pawn shops requires look of knowledge and being careful to know what they have.

Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baraj1466

Altimeter


----------



## baraj1466

Blue Steel


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## abd26

BR 01-96 Grande Date. Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## david_h_moss

Grande date is awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gary4421944

My limited edition


----------



## J969

Bell & Ross BR V3-94 RS19









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BuddhaThai

Here is mine...








Looking for that blue face diver next!


----------



## northeasterik




----------



## watchguy-007

J969 said:


> Bell & Ross BR V3-94 RS19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbazso

I have been in love with the brand since 2014 and now I had a chance to pick one up for an amazing price.


----------



## lbazso

BuddhaThai said:


> Here is mine...
> View attachment 14233755
> 
> 
> Looking for that blue face diver next!


That diver is ...wow!


----------



## xopom

Nice watches ... All looks so nice


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## wristplug

BRS Golden Heritage and BR03-94 RS18


----------



## wristplug

delete double post


----------



## GMTtwotone

Just got it









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

How about these?









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

I always wear a watch, and for the most part whatever I put on in the AM is what I wear all day. If I am going to be riding my motorcycle I will swap out my Moonwatch or Grand Seiko Snowflake with something a little more legible. I saw this BR01-96 for sale, and couldn't resist. I love the legibility, a great watch for rides on the bikes. Super happy to be back in the B&R Club.


----------



## stcizzle

My first B&R purchase.... saw this model and couldn't resist...


----------



## JonS1967

stcizzle said:


> My first B&R purchase.... saw this model and couldn't resist...


Love it! Great looking watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycwb

My new diver blue on a wild alligator strap in blue jean from ABP Paris. In my opinion, it just pops !!


----------



## davenash

Ready for summertime!


----------



## PhilB1066

Love the bellytanker could be my next one well done that man


----------



## jk07770

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crashpad

Limited edition RAFALE w ceramic case. Love it.


----------



## crashpad

jk07770 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one bad mother. Awesome ?


----------



## jamese302

I just picked this up last week, quickly became my favorite. I've owned most major high-end brands and I am more than impressed with the quality and overall design of this watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crashpad

like that blue with the SS. clean


----------



## JonS1967

jamese302 said:


> I just picked this up last week, quickly became my favorite. I've owned most major high-end brands and I am more than impressed with the quality and overall design of this watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool indeed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crashpad

Phantom 03-92


----------



## bgrove

I don't have a Bell & Ross watch in my collection yet..... but will have a BR-Racing Bird


----------



## azmirza

BR 01-94 Carbon Fiber 51/500 in the world!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbojumbo

crashpad said:


> jk07770 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is one bad mother. Awesome ?
Click to expand...

What is your wrist size?


----------



## jaycwb

A nice way to finish this week-end !!


----------



## azmirza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## azmirza

jaycwb said:


> View attachment 14437959


Aviation?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycwb

On the right : the BR03 Blue Diver (42mm)
On the left : the trusty BR0196 grande date (46mm)


----------



## scorchio




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## phaphaphooey

jaycwb said:


> View attachment 14453963


That one wears really well.


----------



## jamese302

Nice diver! I just picked this one up today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## jamese302

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk07770

mumbojumbo said:


> What is your wrist size?


Hi Bud. 7".....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacnw20

BR123 GT


----------



## WatchScene

Something you don't see on the wrist very often...the Pro Titanium. Love the name.


----------



## AndrewG123




----------



## t.mur

Bell & Ross BR03-92 Heritage. I will have to get another one soon!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewG123




----------



## miw

These 2!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## t.mur

The classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Golden Heritage


----------



## Speedy B

With NATO








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

GMT!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhchrono

In the air where it belongs!


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfectpaint

Just picked up the limited blue bronze diver. Really liking the bronze look.


----------



## ghost0d

BR01 bronze skull, bought this for halloween.... seemed really cool at the time and liked it being 'edgy' at the office but its totally useless at telling the time... sadly I think it will have to go.

Have my eyes on the Br03 bronze blue diver from this thread, didnt even realise they made a blue version, looks stunning!









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewG123

Happy Holidays!


----------



## BigEmpty

miw said:


> These 2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


did you get to see watchfinder & co's latest review?


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amin Sabet

BR V1-92


----------



## Davido22

Vintage 129, original not the redo.


----------



## helidoc

*Show me your B&R!*

Thought I might post as my BR03-92 arrived today.

123 Geneva










BR03-92 Matte Ceramic










I had the Demineur for 2 years, but moved it on for the iconic 03










Love B&R, and the diversity it adds to an otherwise very conventional collection

Dave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire




----------



## Familyman310

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texag03

V2-93 GMT


----------



## Julien Portside

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottsosmith

BR03-92 on leather canvas strap








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solarisminor

Just got this yesterday, BR03 Heritage. I think I maybe should've gone for the BR01. Still, love it!


----------



## forsakenfury

Br 03 92


----------



## Vanderlust

Would love to see a wrist shot on this, they're pretty rare in the wild it seems.


----------



## Solarisminor

My recent acquisition!


----------



## Armidoro

Solarisminor said:


> Just got this yesterday, BR03 Heritage. I think I maybe should've gone for the BR01. Still, love it!


Don't worry, most of us started with a BR03 and then moved on to an 01 
Enjoy and congrats!

Sent from my Galaxy S10+


----------



## Kott007

Oldie but goodie


----------



## coujer

*Re: Show me your B&R!*

WWI-92 on different croc strap due to the factory strap way too short for me unfortunately. I love this watch, don't see them very often but I'd love to get another B&R one day.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dnslater

Type Marine, picked up after a long search.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## forsakenfury

Br 03-92


----------



## rs4pilot




----------



## LucasWalker42




----------



## elchuckee77

Here is my 03 92 heritage.


----------



## elchuckee77

I'm missing this beauty.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julien Portside

elchuckee77 said:


> I'm missing this beauty.











You shouldn't sold it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## helidoc

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15044935


I love that watch, it's immensely cool!

Dave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

This is an old picture of this beauty.


----------



## MRWISENHIMER




----------



## MaxEngineer

BR Vintage 126 in Gold with Valjoux 7750 Movement


----------



## MaxEngineer

Sorry for the blurry first photo. The Valjour 7750 has the date right on the 5 versus the ETA which is between the 4 and the 5. This watch is also quite a bit thicker than the eta version.


----------



## Wholehog

New here. Recently acquired BR01-97 Climb


----------



## ChrisWMT

Picked up a new traveler this week. Replaced a Christopher Ward C65 GMT Pepsi, fixes all the things I didn't like about the CW minus the quick adjust clasp.


----------



## kspindola

Here's mine!


----------



## ChrisWMT




----------



## aunderscoreham

ChrisWMT said:


> Picked up a new traveler this week. Replaced a Christopher Ward C65 GMT Pepsi, fixes all the things I didn't like about the CW minus the quick adjust clasp.


One of my favorites. One of these days...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GovtFunded

03-92 MA1. Love the matte khaki over orange sandwich dial :-!


----------



## SLNGSHOT

Longtime lurker.... I have a few









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## SLNGSHOT

Oops.
03-94 RS-18 up top and the 03-51 GMT here









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## SLNGSHOT

And an 02-92 PVD that has literally been to hell and back









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## MuZI




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## SLNGSHOT

More wrist time... the strap is starting to wear in nicely.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## elchuckee77

B&R 0392 golden heritage.


----------



## SLNGSHOT

Also getting more wrist time......

Working a deal on a 4th BR03.
Stay tuned if I can nail it.










Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra

azmirza said:


> BR 01-94 Carbon Fiber 51/500 in the world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## walt2810

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanonarcher

Awaiting this beaut back from servicing. Come on Shant...what's the hold up!?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

My only B&R


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Vale46er

First B&R, love the design, just miss the lume during the evenings.


----------



## walt2810

Commando colors keep it up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno28

My first B&R


----------



## Spring-Diver

Bruno28 said:


> My first B&R
> View attachment 15243351


Congratulations 
That's my favorite B&R


Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick40ms

Here's my first Bell & Ross. BR 01-94


----------



## kboyle

First B&R and won't be the last


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Speedy B said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Or the blue rubber strap. Can't ever seem to make up my mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lewk68

My gmt


----------



## lewk68

Ok one more


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## notional

My B&R collection at one time.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

I bought one mostly to have when I rode my motorcycle, I have an iPhone mount, but it is hard to read the screen while driving. Then I thought, just put it on the bike. This is a temporary mount, working on something a little more refined.









Took it out today and LOVED it, the watch won't get a lot of wrist time, but it will get a lot of bike time. Definitely matches the retro vibe of the bike!!! Easier to read than the speedometer. But honestly I care more about what time it is than how fast I am going!!


----------



## walt2810

That’s slick & goes well with the bike. Do you remove it when you park in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

walt2810 said:


> That's slick & goes well with the bike. Do you remove it when you park in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't today, because I was eating lunch outside, and the bike was parked line of sight. I will have to come up with a plan for better mount with a quick release. I would not be comfortable just leaving it exposed.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LJ67

BR V2-93 GMT


----------



## Speedy B

Golden Heritage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexoman

First time wearing this one


----------



## walt2810

@Rolexoman - now I want 1 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexoman

walt2810 said:


> @Rolexoman - now I want 1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


heres the back....it appealed to me because of my dive military background


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Familyman310

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Familyman310

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GovtFunded

Snapped this for another thread, then wore the MA-1 for the day. still breaking in the ammo strap.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## writingtime_1

Happy Labor Day, brgang!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## atlbbqguy

Mhutch said:


>


Great looking watch! I've got my eye on that very model. How is yours keeping time? I'm assuming it is pretty accurate?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frugalwatcher

This is my first Bell & Ross (BR123-92) and has become my favorite...next to my Sinn 103 St Sa in my collection.


----------



## kboyle




----------



## Frugalwatcher




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## atlbbqguy

Mhutch said:


>


Great looking watch. Any chance you can reply back with the weight of that watch? Trying to find the weight on the internet and have not had any success.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Rocking le Bronze!









Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## SLNGSHOT

Never gets old....









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## jjonesfc

Gryffindor said:


> Type Demineur


People shy away from the round BRs but I prefer them.


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Here's mine. Never thought I'd like a square watch but it wears really nice. It's a digital blue camo Horus strap.


----------



## SinCity

.


----------



## atlbbqguy

New arrival


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacit

atlbbqguy said:


> New arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! That dial and blue/grey bezel is a great combination.


----------



## atlbbqguy

tacit said:


> Beautiful! That dial and blue/grey bezel is a great combination.


Thanks. I'm loving it. Better picture here...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyboots

Here's my wife's BR03 Horolum


----------



## Familyman310

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLNGSHOT

Fresh strap from Blue Radish









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tronner

Mhutch said:


>


Which model is that? Really like the GMT and the simple dial.


----------



## audio.bill

Tronner10 said:


> Which model is that? Really like the GMT and the simple dial.


That's from their BR V2-93 (41 mm case) series of GMTs. Steel bracelet model, 4 GMT versions on the linked page with black or blue dial on bracelet or strap.


----------



## Tronner

audio.bill said:


> That's from their BR V2-93 (41 mm case) series of GMTs. Steel bracelet model, 4 GMT versions on the linked page with black or blue dial on bracelet or strap.


Thanks! Great looking watch!


----------



## Simon-il

Charlie215 said:


> Recently joined the club...


Love the contrasting yellow and black dial. What reference is this model ?


----------



## jprg24

Simon-il said:


> Love the contrasting yellow and black dial. What reference is this model ?


Charlie can confirm, but it looks like this one to me:






BR V2-94 BELLYTANKER







www.bellross.com


----------



## Graneworm

My only B&R. Ticks a lot of boxes. Possibly the most pointless chronograph ever fitted to a watch. As easy to read as Phil Ivey whilst wearing welding goggles, but great fun.























Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon-il

jprg24 said:


> Charlie can confirm, but it looks like this one to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR V2-94 BELLYTANKER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bellross.com


Yeah I think that's the one even though in the picture it was more yellowish. This one is bronze yellow but I could not find another one with a yellow dial so I believe it's this one.


----------



## SLNGSHOT

Triple threat









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Karamsoul

Recently joined the club. Here's my BR01-96.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrownJewels

Not many pics of this WW1-90 around, it seems...but I love it - just arrived today (I'll get a wrist shot in natural light tomorrow...luckily with a 7.25" fairly flat wrist, this 45mm watch looks properly sized for me!)


----------



## tinman143

CrownJewels said:


> Not many pics of this WW1-90 around, it seems...but I love it - just arrived today (I'll get a wrist shot in natural light tomorrow...luckily with a 7.25" fairly flat wrist, this 45mm watch looks properly sized for me!)
> 
> View attachment 15567593


I've never seen before.


----------



## joePRS

Hey everyone, Here is the current collection.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810

Wow - That is a nice collection of the B&Rs. Enjoy and wear it proudly 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

joePRS said:


> Hey everyone, Here is the current collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Holy collection wow! What's your impression of the V2-93?


----------



## joePRS

tinman143 said:


> Holy collection wow! What's your impression of the V2-93?


I love it. The bracelet is great and extremely comfortable. It's a great looking dial and incredibly easy to read. It's an excellent everyday wear watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

joePRS said:


> I love it. The bracelet is great and extremely comfortable. It's a great looking dial and incredibly easy to read. It's an excellent everyday wear watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know as it's a piece I've been eyeing for quite some time now. Cheers


----------



## SLNGSHOT

Monday









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810

That's perfect for Cyber Mondays. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J969

RS19, almost sold it. Glad I decided to keep it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elchuckee77

francorx said:


> Golden Heritage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I had this watch and missing it.


----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday.








And today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

J969 said:


> RS19, almost sold it. Glad I decided to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Now that is cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky555




----------



## kalm71908

Still can't get over my BR01-92 Heritage, tried the 03 but love the in-your-face size


----------



## walt2810

Going Commando @DanaPoint, Ca

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian_Kyle

Bell & Ross red radar  I have a thing for black and red haha









Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLNGSHOT

Good lighting 
Strap custom by BlueRadish in case anyone is interested









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## atlbbqguy

As much as I like this watch, the date window is a miss from B&R. It's a little to small. But I still love the watch! Happy Holidays!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810

This was my very 1st B&R back in the day and still my daily. Now have 4 in the collection 

@Huntington Beach on a warm Sunday!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

francorx said:


> Golden Heritage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I 
I really enjoyed this piece while in my position. Thinking of buyrer another one.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLNGSHOT

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## BevisFrondFan




----------



## Ken123

After 7+ years admiring Bell&Ross, I finally pulled the trigger. I love my GMT!


----------



## Brey17

Ken123 said:


> After 7+ years admiring Bell&Ross, I finally pulled the trigger. I love my GMT!


This watch is versatile! I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine. This bad boy is going beaver tail tomorrow.


----------



## Ken123

Thanks Brey! Yours looks fantastic on leather...will need to try that soon too. 

(are you tracking the time in China also?)


----------



## Brey17

Ken123 said:


> Thanks Brey! Yours looks fantastic on leather...will need to try that soon too.
> 
> (are you tracking the time in China also?)


Mine tracks Japan. This photo is from a couple of days ago. I took the bracelet off straight away. Not a big polished center link fan. My AD will brush mine for me, but didn't know they would at the time I made the purchase. It's on my to-do list since I like the style of the bracelet a lot.


----------



## Brey17

Here is what it looks like on Beavertail. Pretty sharp I think.


----------



## Ken123

That beavertail picks up the orange perfectly! Can I ask where you purchased that strap?


----------



## Brey17

Ken123 said:


> That beavertail picks up the orange perfectly! Can I ask where you purchased that strap?


This is an @aaronpim at Combat Straps / Aaron Bespoke. Can't say enough about his work and client service.


----------



## BevisFrondFan

Brey17 said:


> This is an @aaronpim at Combat Straps / Aaron Bespoke. Can't say enough about his work and client service.


I echo this endorsement. Aaron made a burgundy beaver tail strap for my Perrelet tonneau power reserve that really complements the dial.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Ken123 said:


> After 7+ years admiring Bell&Ross, I finally pulled the trigger. I love my GMT!


Congrats. Great watch. I have the Blue version. It has become my daily wearer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruck177

J


walt2810 said:


> This was my very 1st B&R back in the day and still my daily. Now have 4 in the collection
> 
> @Huntington Beach on a warm Sunday!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jealous of the watch and background


----------



## bruck177

Reminds me a bit of a role


Brey17 said:


> Here is what it looks like on Beavertail. Pretty sharp I think.
> 
> View attachment 15617985
> View attachment 15617979


Reminds me a bit of the rolex explorer ii GMT. Great pics


----------



## atlbbqguy

Same GMT, new shoes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810

Nice strap and combo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

walt2810 said:


> Nice strap and combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMS911

V2-94 R.S. 18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

RMS911 said:


> V2-94 R.S. 18
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow beautiful timepiece.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

bruck177 said:


> J
> 
> Jealous of the watch and background


Love the white strap combo.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

von Gluberschmidt said:


> Good lighting
> Strap custom by BlueRadish in case anyone is interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Love it.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CanPam

Desert Type

Edit: sorry but can't delete the Nomos which obviously is not a B&R )

View attachment 15692070


----------



## gk483

joePRS said:


> Hey everyone, Here is the current collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Whoa, that's a lot of BRs!


----------



## joePRS

gk483 said:


> Whoa, that's a lot of BRs!


My favorite brand!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

From a few days ago....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BevisFrondFan




----------



## K. Bosch

BevisFrondFan said:


> View attachment 15780661


Quite a unique dial! Nice.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bezelworld

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Really beautiful, love that beige dial.


----------



## wkw

Bezelworld said:


> Really beautiful, love that beige dial.


Thanks.

Beige color is quite different from the black one and it is perfect for weekend or leisure use.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezelworld

Brey17 said:


> Here is what it looks like on Beavertail. Pretty sharp I think.
> 
> View attachment 15617985
> View attachment 15617979


As others have mentioned, _love_ the bespoke beaver strap. Super cool.


----------



## BigDickEnergy

New to the forums here, but here's the long-coveted recent pickup - my BR03-92 Steel basking under the sun. Been a fan of this model for quite some time, so finding a good deal for it in such good condition was too good to pass up. Have loved owning it so far, such a comfortable and durable beast on the wrist. B&R sure make some of the most legible, sleek, and stunning military-style pieces.


----------



## savetime




----------



## Temperarely

What a nice Panerailike sandwich dial.


----------



## Tuna holic

Dankoh69 said:


> View attachment 13466485


Love this particular example, could you possibly let us know the model number so I can look up its specs? Thanks


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KRVNRCH

Here she is...I love mine...


----------



## KRVNRCH

Wore this for a few minutes yesterday...not mine yet...


----------



## tom5518




----------



## longle10

Phantom on combat strap









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Frugalwatcher

wearing old reliable today


----------



## Arnosch

My first B&R. Quite happy with it


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bocbass




----------



## MellowYellow




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justinloos88

BR 03-92

my workout watch with lume shot.





  








18A16776-C85A-45DE-A53D-A5AFBB7E9747.jpeg




__
justinloos88


__
Aug 30, 2021












  








D80E4A70-8928-4CAB-8520-BA7926790722.jpeg




__
justinloos88


__
Aug 30, 2021












  








E93D3828-5102-4480-840C-792F663EAEAB.jpeg




__
justinloos88


__
Aug 30, 2021












  








87D6F02F-DF66-46DB-9AC5-13181649BB93.jpeg




__
justinloos88


__
Aug 30, 2021












  








15159B5A-32B3-4DF0-9FC4-77473D8A50AE.jpeg




__
justinloos88


__
Aug 30, 2021


----------



## justinloos88

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love that cream dial


----------



## wkw

justinloos88 said:


> Love that cream dial


Thanks

I agree, it's quite unique&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MellowYellow




----------



## Birch

01-92 Ceramic!!


----------



## JonS1967

So many great watches! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

On loan


----------



## atlbbqguy

It's been a minute&#8230;..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810

Always liking a GMT photo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayvondn

Bell & Ross BR03 Nightlum.

My favorite go-to watch.









Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911

My 1st Bell & Ross. . . BR 126 GT, and I really like it! I switched straps from alligator, to rally. Like it either way.


----------



## Dietzster

Haven't worn it yet, lol


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## MellowYellow

WatchObsession said:


> View attachment 16177990


Great shot!


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession

MellowYellow said:


> Great shot!


Thank you !!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17




----------



## johnnyboots




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rkny




----------



## johnnyboots

Horolum and fine tequila


----------



## [email protected] C

I actually had this up for sale for a bit, and had no luck so I pulled it down. Glad I did- it's a nice alternative to my SMP and I love the legibility!


----------



## Ken123

Here's a shot of my B&R BR V2 93 GMT -- exploded. It had been keeping terrible time so I sent it to be serviced (World Time, San Jose, CA -- highly recommended). They sent me this shot of the disassembled patient. It is now whole again and keeping great time, whew!


----------



## SLNGSHOT

I had this diver more than a decade ago. 
Smashed it doing its job.
Sold it and regretted.


So found one in ok shape and here we are.









Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## Itshea

Ken123 said:


> Here's a shot of my B&R BR V2 93 GMT -- exploded. It had been keeping terrible time so I sent it to be serviced (World Time, San Jose, CA -- highly recommended). They sent me this shot of the disassembled patient. It is now whole again and keeping great time, whew!
> 
> View attachment 16259033


That’s cool they send the pic!


----------



## Ken123

Itshea said:


> That’s cool they send the pic!


Yes it is! I didn't ask for it, they just forwarded the photo while I was picking up the watch. Nice to have evidence that they did a thorough job.


----------



## Itshea

Ken123 said:


> Yes it is! I didn't ask for it, they just forwarded the photo while I was picking up the watch. Nice to have evidence that they did a thorough job.


I will probably use them. Mine is five years old and gaining 12ish secs a day. Maybe time for a tune up.


----------



## longle10

BR phantom on Combat Strap









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

Frugalwatcher said:


> View attachment 15983440
> 
> wearing old reliable today


Nice. 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

Arnosch said:


> My first B&R. Quite happy with it
> View attachment 15989238


 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

longle10 said:


> BR phantom on Combat Strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


Cool strap. 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ikorman

Two of mine:


----------



## Z4ch

Hi..
Just bought this used radar watch
Got it on Thursday and make a dent on Saturday (bottom left corner).. Feel so sad..
But it is still a beautiful funky watch for me.. all black with no dial - as all is hand's disk.. and the little color stripe, really fit my character.. dark but always have little fun times  .

Anyhow.. just want to share it with you guys
ignore the fake rubber strap as I got the original velcro strap only.. will look for original rubber later on 

Do let me know if anyone knows how to fix/smoothen the dink 

Cheers


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## dsjwatch

Z4ch said:


> Hi..
> Just bought this used radar watch
> Got it on Thursday and make a dent on Saturday (bottom left corner).. Feel so sad..
> But it is still a beautiful funky watch for me.. all black with no dial - as all is hand's disk.. and the little color stripe, really fit my character.. dark but always have little fun times  .
> 
> Anyhow.. just want to share it with you guys
> ignore the fake rubber strap as I got the original velcro strap only.. will look for original rubber later on
> 
> Do let me know if anyone knows how to fix/smoothen the dink
> 
> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 16321816
> View attachment 16321817
> View attachment 16321818
> View attachment 16321819
> View attachment 16321820


@Z4ch Cool  ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorka

First post, First B&R..... my wife thought it was a fitting 50th b-day present.


----------



## MrTimepiece

Arnosch said:


> My first B&R. Quite happy with it
> View attachment 15989238


Dynamite 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece

Zorka said:


> First post, First B&R..... my wife thought it was a fitting 50th b-day present.
> View attachment 16337835


Lovely piece 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece

elchuckee77 said:


> Cool strap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


Nice color combo

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece

Brey17 said:


> View attachment 16180563


Nice watch & strap 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimepiece

Bradjhomes said:


> On loan
> 
> View attachment 16120126


Super clean love the look

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## obey1

My first one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Oliver Syr

My AD had 2, so after I got one of them, I had to get a pic with the other one!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## staary5

Hi, just wondering if someone can tell me what is it about the Bell and Ross that you like?


----------



## BevisFrondFan

staary5 said:


> Hi, just wondering if someone can tell me what is it about the Bell and Ross that you like?


What is the intent behind your question? I imagine there will be different responses from different owners.


----------



## staary5

I am not criticizing, I just wanted to hear some opinions of why they like the Bell and Ross.


----------



## BevisFrondFan

staary5 said:


> I am not criticizing, I just wanted to hear some opinions of why they like the Bell and Ross.


Thanks for clarifying. I very much appreciate diversity when collecting watches and am drawn to the square case design and great legibility. Furthermore the BR 03-92 strap is interestingly wide making the look that much different. Here is an example:








.'


----------



## staary5

That looks really nice on you. Thanks for explaining why you like it. I was interested to hear peoples opinions because the Bell and Ross has such a different look than I am used to. I can see what you mean by the square case. The look is growing on me. What other types of watches do you collect?


----------



## szatoshi

my B&R squid game combo


----------



## BevisFrondFan

staary5 said:


> That looks really nice on you. Thanks for explaining why you like it. I was interested to hear peoples opinions because the Bell and Ross has such a different look than I am used to. I can see what you mean by the square case. The look is growing on me. What other types of watches do you collect?


Here is a sampling:
TH Monaco, Chronoswiss Pacific, Paul Picot Firshire, Oris Aquis Whale Shark, Eterna Kontiki


----------



## jam3s121

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## elchuckee77

Zorka said:


> First post, First B&R..... my wife thought it was a fitting 50th b-day present.
> View attachment 16337835


 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Superdeluxe67

stevenliu0923 said:


> New to the forums here, but show me your B&Rs! Heres my 01-96
> 
> View attachment 13047511


----------



## Superdeluxe67

Here's mine...


----------



## fendushi

My favourite time of the day.


----------



## jam3s121




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## watchnc

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16378313


Looks awesome!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## elchuckee77

fendushi said:


> My favourite time of the day.
> 
> View attachment 16388806




Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorka

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmerino7

Wearing this one today.

Thanks.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## walt2810

My daily slap on wrist 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Always kinda wanted one of these. Got a good deal on it…arrived yesterday. It’s love.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Ostrov

I’m just getting to know this beauty
Lord help me, I love this website.


----------



## JonS1967

Haven’t worn this in quite a while. I still love it. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Old model 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911

My first Bell…


----------



## JonS1967

tas1911 said:


> My first Bell…
> View attachment 16614961


Congratulations on your new B&R! That’s a beautiful watch!!


----------



## tas1911

JonS1967 said:


> Congratulations on your new B&R! That’s a beautiful watch!!


Thank you for your words…I really like this watch!!!


----------



## Brent L. Miller

tas1911 said:


> My first Bell…
> View attachment 16614961


It looks terrific. Congrats and enjoy wearing it.


----------



## NWD

My old B and R v2 94 Heritage. Miss that one a little.


----------



## bagle

My old Ceramic BR03


----------



## martyINaustin

just scored this baby used from a WUS brother in Ohio! thanks [email protected]! now...to Bund or not???

marty


----------



## Stswervus

martyINaustin said:


> just scored this baby used from a WUS brother in Ohio! thanks [email protected]! now...to Bund or not?
> View attachment 16632123


Great looking piece! B&R were heavily in the running when I bought my first mechanical watch 5-6 years ago. They've remained on my radar ever since. To respond to your question: as always, do what works for you but.....no bund. Take care and enjoy your new baby. Badass!!


----------



## Brent L. Miller

martyINaustin said:


> just scored this baby used from a WUS brother in Ohio! thanks [email protected]! now...to Bund or not???
> 
> marty
> View attachment 16632123


Congrats, it looks terrific. I'm not usually a huge fan of bund straps, but give a shot and post another photo!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saku82

Today’s purchase…


----------



## Altra32

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Altra32

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Altra32

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevisFrondFan

Altra32 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Altra32 bringin' it strong!


----------



## Altra32

HoroBlack










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Altra32

BevisFrondFan said:


> @Altra32 bringin' it strong!


Hey thanks! I love this black diver.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Always liked this model. Really cool watch.


----------



## JonS1967

saku82 said:


> Today’s purchase…
> View attachment 16652154
> 
> View attachment 16652157
> 
> View attachment 16652155


Beautiful! Congratulations on your new B&R!


----------



## wkw

JonS1967 said:


> Always liked this model. Really cool watch.


Thanks Jon

Their cream color is quite unique. I’m a bracelet person so I’d stick with one if available. However, I believe it looks the best with a mocha color strap. 

Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

wkw said:


> Thanks Jon
> 
> Their cream color is quite unique. I’m a bracelet person so I’d stick with one if available. However, I believe it looks the best with a mocha color strap.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree, that cream color is really nicely done. I’ve had this chrono on the same OEM bracelet since new (2003 if memory serves). It’s from the same general model line as yours. You’re right about the bracelet, it’s amazing. My friend took these pics for me about 10 years ago.


----------



## wkw

JonS1967 said:


> I agree, that cream color is really nicely done. I’ve had this chrono on the same OEM bracelet since new (2003 if memory serves). It’s from the same general model line as yours. You’re right about the bracelet, it’s amazing. My friend took these pics for me about 10 years ago.


Agree. The bracelet is well built and quite comfortable.

And I think it looks better with black dial model. 

I like that ?? 126 chronograph. One of the few watches with bi-compax lay out back in the 2000s’. It is a very nice piece. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

wkw said:


> Agree. The bracelet is well built and quite comfortable.
> 
> And I think it looks better with black dial model.
> 
> I like that ?? 126 chronograph. One of the few watches with bi-compax lay out back in the 2000s’. It is a very nice piece.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think the bracelet looks great on your watch as well. I always thought the dial layout on the 123 and 126 lines were really well executed. I still love my mine all these years later. How long have you had yours?


----------



## wkw

JonS1967 said:


> I think the bracelet looks great on your watch as well. I always thought the dial layout on the 123 and 126 lines were really well executed. I still love my mine all these years later. How long have you had yours?


Thanks.

I’m a fan of their vantage line and I got my first in 2000. And I got the second one 15 years later. Understand square case design is rather iconic for B&R, I personally like the traditional design more.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

wkw said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I’m a fan of their vantage line and I got my first in 2000. And I got the second one 15 years later. Understand square case design is rather iconic for B&R, I personally like the traditional design more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh cool! You have two different versions. Looks like the newer one is 42mm. I also prefer their more traditional line.


----------



## wkw

JonS1967 said:


> Oh cool! You have two different versions. Looks like the newer one is 42mm. I also prefer their more traditional line.


Yes. The older model is 38mm and the new one is 41mm. 

I am eyeing on their BR V2 93 GMT model. Hope the price will come down some day… wishful thinking 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbowlsaints74




----------



## Altra32

Time for a strap change on the HoroBlack!











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Altra32

The Classic.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

On loan from a friend and one of the most comfortable and well designed rubber straps I’ve worn


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03

B&R Sunset


----------



## deepsea03

hot day on the banks of the Chattahoochee river


----------



## deepsea03

night falls as I look into the streets of the mean city


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03

Friday Night Lume


----------



## Altra32

deepsea03 said:


> Friday Night Lume


Great shot!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Altra32

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Altra32 said:


> Great shot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## BevisFrondFan

Altra32 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which model is this?


----------



## Altra32

BevisFrondFan said:


> Which model is this?


HoroBlack


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BevisFrondFan

Altra32 said:


> HoroBlack
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice! I have the Nightlum. Is the lume on your Horoblack pretty good? (It looks good in the picture, obviously. ) I've not read good things about black lume.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Altra32

BevisFrondFan said:


> Nice! I have the Nightlum. Is the lume on your Horoblack pretty good? (It looks good in the picture, obviously. ) I've not read good things about black lume.


To be honest, It’s not very good lume but I love the sandwich dial!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevisFrondFan

Altra32 said:


> To be honest, It’s not very good lume but I love the sandwich dial!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought that might be the case. Also appreciating the sandwich dial, I have eyed its sibling, the Horolum
















Bell & Ross BR03-92 Horolum Hands-On Review


After wearing a sparkling, diamond-set Parmigiani for a week the clean, simple lines of the Horolum were certainly a change of pace – and I mean that not just when compared to the Tonda but to Bell & Ross as a whole. We’re used to seeing the highly technical kind of dials from Bell & Ross that...




oracleoftime.com




















Baselworld 2017 Lights Up With LUME! - Quill & Pad


While there are no lack of lights, colors, and sparkles during the day at Baselworld, it's when the lights go down that you get to learn which watches come out and party after the sun goes down. Here are a few of the watches that I saw donning their colorful glow-in-the-dark party clothes at...




quillandpad.com


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## nsims

Altra32 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pairing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyotterhound

Well not quite mine, hope you don't mind if I post this here, do I see a B&R Alpine on Rowan Atkinsons wrist?


----------



## jmerino7

Wearing this new chronograph today, the *Ref. BR V3-94 Black Steel* 

















Thanks.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jam3s121




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Spring-Diver

Not mine, but some day it will be


----------



## Fly-by

Just arrived today. I had been looking for a non-diver sports watch in yellow gold. Pilot or Field style in YG?
The brown croc factory strap is a little small for my 7.75" wrist. I have a few more casual options on order.


----------



## Fly-by

Fly-by said:


> Just arrived today. I had been looking for a non-diver sports watch in yellow gold. Pilot or Field style in YG?
> The brown croc factory strap is a little small for my 7.75" wrist. I have a few more casual options on order.
> 
> View attachment 16838766


On a grey suede single pass nato. What say you?


----------



## Dtfish4




----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective

For bomb squad & military


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TexasTee

Seems not too many fans these days…..😞


----------



## BevisFrondFan

TexasTee said:


> Seems not too many fans these days…..😞
> 
> View attachment 16914227


Count me among the fans.


----------



## Altra32

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Altra32

New watch day! 
Check out my BR03-White Diver!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sneakywheels

Deployant for the BRV-126 showed up today!


----------



## AehCee

Somehow ended my trip to Europe with this!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NDdrummer




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sneakywheels

Good B&R kinda day


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## mahin55065

stevenliu0923 said:


> Looks awesome. Definitely more suitable with formal outfits than the usual B&R squared watches


Don't usually see this a lot, cool watch!


----------



## toivanen.timo.86

My first B&R










Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent L. Miller

toivanen.timo.86 said:


> My first B&R
> View attachment 17138265
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


Looks great, congrats and enjoy wearing it!


----------



## szatoshi

Wore the HUD to work recently 😎✈👽


----------



## BevisFrondFan

szatoshi said:


> Wore the HUD to work recently 😎✈👽
> 
> View attachment 17139338


Wow. That's a really intriguing reference. Saw it when it was introduced and was tempted but it didn't fall into the budgetary cycle. Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## szatoshi

BevisFrondFan said:


> Wow. That's a really intriguing reference. Saw it when it was introduced and was tempted but it didn't fall into the budgetary cycle. Anyway, enjoy!


Thanks! I toyed with the idea of selling it recently but then I put it on and realize it might be my favorite one of the B&R flight instruments series 🥲


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------

